# College Baseball Tournament



## caseyjshu (Jun 1, 2018)

Anyone else watch this? I realize baseball is a slow sport and college baseball seems to be slower than professional baseball. 

Regional Play gets underway today. It's a 64 team tournament so a lot of you might have a team in your area to pull for.

Me? LSU - Geaux Tigers.


----------

